# Angelfish pics



## MochaLatte (Nov 17, 2011)

Here are pics of each angelfish all my other fish I can't tell who is who lol

Badger









Snowy









White out









Camo









Stripes









Uno









Shimmer









Shine









Glisten









Mocha









Latte









Sunny and Sterling


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

wow man, nice fishes =) what are they?? the first two look like my newly adquired phillipine blue but the others...so many variants!


----------



## MochaLatte (Nov 17, 2011)

Not sure exactly what they all are cause I keep forgetting what they are. But they do have the blue gene in them. The angels in the very bottom pic are new as of yesterday and the orange one is a gold and the other one is a leopard and I think it has zebra in it also


----------



## jemminnifener (Nov 15, 2011)

Great photos! They all have very nice fins! Sterling has a very interesting pattern with the line of dots and then a stripe.


----------



## Caton (May 17, 2011)

Nice fish! I just got my first angelfish on black friday. I think I might have to get more...


----------



## MochaLatte (Nov 17, 2011)

@Caton be extremely careful if you are putting it in a community tank. Be sure to quarantine it for at least a month. I recently got angels from a chain pet shop and they had a disease and I didn't quarantine and all my fish are sick. The new angel may look healthy but it may not be. Some disease they had crashed 2 tanks and made my babies very sick.


----------



## Dejlig (Jan 20, 2013)

Good stuff.


----------



## Ghost shrimp (Oct 27, 2012)

I love snowy, That is a one of a kind angel-fish there and would love to keep it in one of my tanks, Off to look at buying some angels now because of you


----------

